# LED Spotlights



## dynoflyer (Oct 8, 2006)

I made two types of LED Spots for my yard. 9V battery powered and power via old wall wart from a portable phone or dead mp3 player. Got a drawer full of 'em. The 9V ones have been running from dusk till 11 pm for several nights, probably need batteries this weekend. Nice thing is they don't require cords and can be placed anywhere you need light. I'm waiting for my order of UV LEDs for the next batch.

Hope the pics are self explanatory. Be sure to follow all codes and electrical safety regulations. Here's a link for LED resistors and schematics per your voltage selection and choice of LED's. http://led.linear1.org/led.wiz

1 1/2" PVC, mitred for spotlight tube
http://i124.photobucket.com/albums/p7/dynoflyer/LED%20Spotlights/LEDSpot001.jpg
Drill hole for mounting screw into 1x4 wood base
http://i124.photobucket.com/albums/p7/dynoflyer/LED%20Spotlights/LEDSpot002.jpg
Use soldering iron to make holes for LED leads in 35mm film canister cap
http://i124.photobucket.com/albums/p7/dynoflyer/LED%20Spotlights/LEDSpot003.jpg
Make connections and fill cap with hot melt glue
http://i124.photobucket.com/albums/p7/dynoflyer/LED%20Spotlights/LEDSpot004.jpg
Use heat shrink tubing or electrical tape on connections
http://i124.photobucket.com/albums/p7/dynoflyer/LED%20Spotlights/LEDSpot005.jpg
Hot melt holds LEDs in place
http://i124.photobucket.com/albums/p7/dynoflyer/LED%20Spotlights/LEDSpot006.jpg
Run leads out hole in bottom of canister and seal cap with hot melt
http://i124.photobucket.com/albums/p7/dynoflyer/LED%20Spotlights/LEDSpot007.jpg
Wired for 9V battery
http://i124.photobucket.com/albums/p7/dynoflyer/LED%20Spotlights/LEDSpot008.jpg
Drop in spotlight tube
http://i124.photobucket.com/albums/p7/dynoflyer/LED%20Spotlights/LEDSpot009.jpg
Painted PVC black on outside, silver metallic on inside
http://i124.photobucket.com/albums/p7/dynoflyer/LED%20Spotlights/LEDSpot010.jpg
Wall Wart version
http://i124.photobucket.com/albums/p7/dynoflyer/LED%20Spotlights/LEDSpot011.jpg
Wall wart version plugs into timer for auto shutoff or motion detector for auto ON!
http://i124.photobucket.com/albums/p7/dynoflyer/LED%20Spotlights/LEDSpot012.jpg

for Sgt Dr Pepper : here's a photo taken in the basement, it's raining hard outside now. I'll get some yard shots when it clears up. I don't know what you can tell from this picture, but the spots work great outside in the dark when placed anywhere from 3' to 6' away from the target. The LED's are 20 degree spots so the field is narrow. 4 or 5 LED's in each spot.

The little blue pinpoints of light are 4 LEDs mounted on a PVC collar that screws onto the output side of my vortex fog chiller, makes the fog bright blue for about 4 or 5 feet out into the yard, very cool looking. Powered by a 9V

I illuminate a spooky yardsign (a la Zombie F) and a large hanging ghost in green, some ghoulies and a witch crash on the tree in blue - - the blue LED's actually cause the flourescent paint on the witch crash sign to glow brightly. Says, "Don't drink and fly". Cute, huh? Doesn't stop me, I can't fly anyway. . . 
http://i124.photobucket.com/albums/p7/dynoflyer/LED%20Spotlights/LEDSpotsindoors.jpg


----------



## mrklaw (Nov 11, 2005)

Wow, great howto! I've been wanting to make these but never finished one. I'll have to try this out.
Thanks.


----------



## SpectreTTM (Aug 22, 2005)

WOw Great How-To

I gotta make me a bunch of these


----------



## dynoflyer (Oct 8, 2006)

Thanks, enjoy. My UV LED's came today, but I missed the postman, now I have to wait until tomorrow to build more for the glowing ghouls, goblins and ghosties. Hong Kong ships LED's registered airmail, this means 45 minutes on a Saturday morning in the post office, dammit.


----------



## sgtdrpepper (Aug 26, 2005)

would you mind posting some pics of these in use. I have really been looking more into this but with my past experiments with LEDs I just did not get the coverage I needed.

THanks

BTW: Great job and thank you for the step by step.


----------



## mrklaw (Nov 11, 2005)

Thanks dynoflyer. I used your design in a class at the Rocky Mountain Haunters' Gathering this year. Worked out great.


----------



## dynoflyer (Oct 8, 2006)

mrklaw said:


> Thanks dynoflyer. I used your design in a class at the Rocky Mountain Haunters' Gathering this year. Worked out great.


Very good, Mrklaw! I'm a big fan of the Rocky Mountains, especially those new bottles that turn blue when the temperature is just right


----------



## The Haunter (Apr 7, 2007)

I made some out of 3 inch PVC and puck lights Big Lots 3 for 9$


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

that's awesome if the haunter hadn't posted I wouldn't of thought of using spotlights like that. good info


----------



## The Haunter (Apr 7, 2007)

I actually made them for a wedding my wife was decorating I made them to look like mini par cans


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Hey now where was this link when i asked peeps for info??? Glad ya posted man. These are jsut what i mean.


----------



## edwood saucer (Aug 21, 2006)

This is an awesome post!

An alternate method which I futzed with tonight was to use prescription bottles from the drug store. They are big enough that I think I can contain the battery IN the bottle also - then drop it into the barrel.


----------



## dionicia (Aug 4, 2007)

What gauge wire did you use to connect the LEDs to the 9 volt wire?

Thank you.


----------



## xzachfx (Sep 6, 2007)

First I want to say this is a great how-to.

But I have a question...Did you say that the walmart version plugs have motion detectors?...I absolutely still going to make one anyway but if I can make it so that they go on from motion that would be fantastic...Thanks in advance.


----------



## xzachfx (Sep 6, 2007)

Please disregard the one above this and sorry for that.

First I want to say this is a great how-to.

But I have a question...Did you say that the walmart version plugs have motion detectors?...I'm absolutely still going to make one anyway but if I can make it so that they go on from motion that would be fantastic...So if it is motion detected I would appreciate if you could get back to me on that...Thanks in advance.


----------



## Moon Dog (Oct 3, 2006)

Nice and simple! Good work!


----------



## xzachfx (Sep 6, 2007)

Mistake...Wall wart version...Sorry


----------



## dionicia (Aug 4, 2007)

We just made these at our group Make and Take. They were a hit.


----------



## kdouglas75 (Sep 14, 2007)

great how-to

I will have to make me a few for this halloween..
thanks for the info.


----------

